# Baby #1 has arrived!



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

I was pleasanty surprised... more like out right ecstatic when I saw that Elvis (Whiteface) and Daisy's (Lutino) first egg had hatched! Wasn't expecting baby #1 until Thursday or so. Baby looks strong and mom and dad are protecting it with their lives. I'll continue to post pix as the babies get older. I'm hoping you fellow cockatiel lovers can help me determine the mutation and gender! So proud right now! Hahaha...


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats on the baby!!! and the baby is a whiteface


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Congratulations on your new arrival. How exciting!!


----------



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks you guys!  xoxsarahxox... I was thinking the baby was a whiteface. No red eyes and the down is white. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwww, eeeeeeeekkkkk how cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute and sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.
Congratulations to the parents and the little one for theit Hatchday


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So baby is a WF, but until it feathers out some, telling mutation and gender isn't possible yet. But its a very cute raptor baby! Btw, dad's markings are just GORGEOUS!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

cute little bub. Mom must be lutino split to wf to get visual wf babies.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations! He/she is a cutie.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrads on your first baby!  how cute does he look!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Congrats! What a cutie!


----------



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Chick #2 and #3 are here!*

Here's a couple more pictures! Three of the four eggs have hatched and every single one looks exactly the same. I'm thinking they'll all come out looking pretty similar. Baby's are feeding and doing very well. Mommy and Daddy are doing an excellent job taking care of the little peepers. That's Elvis (daddy) keeping the little ones warm while mom is taking a break to eat, drink and stretch her wings.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, cute babies! Sounds like the parents are doing a great job


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations...the babies look great  It will be interesting to see if the last baby also has white down. It is very unusual to get all visual WF babies from a split to a visual pairing. If Mom is split pied, you may have some WF pied babies.


----------



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Baby Chick Update*

Hello again everyone! Just wanted to post a recent pic that I took of my little peepers this morning. All of them are doing very well and seem to be in perfect health. I'm quite amazed how fast they grown. Chick #1 is only a week and a half old but is already four times bigger than it's youngest sibling. Oh, and btw... baby #4 has yellow down. I wonder what this little one will turn out to look like? Any opinions?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

All we can say for sure about baby #4 is that it is not whiteface and not lutino. We'll know whether there any mutations in the clutch besides whiteface when the babies have feathered out more. There might be some people here who could tell you something about baby #1, but I need to see more pinfeathers before I can tell.


----------



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks tielfan! I'm quite surprised that baby number one has quite a bit of dark pin feathers. I only see a few white pin feathers so far. I'll definitely post more pix as the little ones feather out!


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Congratulations  baby looks so cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats they are all adorable


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I only see a few white pin feathers so far.


Are any of them in places where a normal grey would have dark feathers? If so, the baby is probably pied. If not, it's still too soon to tell, and we'll have to wait until more of the body has pinfeathers.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

If the father is Just WF Pied and the mother is just Lutino split to WF then this is the best guess for mutations.

1.0 natural ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
x 0.1 ino /blue(whiteface)
% from all 1.0
50.0% 1.0 natural blue(whiteface) /ino ADM.pied
50.0% 1.0 natural /ino ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
% from all 0.1
50.0% 0.1 natural blue(whiteface) /ADM.pied
50.0% 0.1 natural /ADM.pied blue(whiteface) 

1.0 are males and 0.1 are females

This is the calculator I used.
http://www.gencalc.com/gen/eng_genc.php?sp=0Cock

Just put in the visual description with any known splits and it will give you the likely mix of babies.

We know your hen is split WF so I put that in.


----------



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Here are some updated pictures of three of my four babies... The fourth one is doing fine and just starting to feather out itself. Let me know if you have any suggestions on what these little ones turn out to be.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Gorgeous babies!!! The first one is a whiteface pied, the second is a normal whiteface and the third appears to be a whiteface cinnamon pied


----------



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks xoxsarahxox!!! I was thinking the same but wasn't too sure. I think I'm finally getting a hang at differentiating the mutations!


----------



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Here are some updated pix of the little ones. Oe pic has three of the four chicks, all feathered out and starting to spread their wings and fly. And fly they can, all over the room already.... lol. The other pic is a family portrait with mom and dad. Baby #4 is almost completely feathered out. It doesn't come out of the box much as of yet but soon it will.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is the yellow one baby #4? If so, that baby is a lutino and could be either gender as well (mom was the lutino correct?)


----------

